# EJB 3.0



## g-sus (15. Sep 2006)

Hallo, 
kennt jemand eine Website oder ein Tutorial wo die Erstellung von EJB3 Beans einstiegerfreundlich beschrieben wird ? 
lg cb


----------



## bernds (13. Feb 2007)

Würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## bronks (13. Feb 2007)

Bitteschön: www.laliluna.de


----------



## Marcel Gascoyne (13. Feb 2007)

Auf den Netbeans Seiten ist alles für Java EE 5 übersichtlich zusammengefasst:

http://www.netbeans.org/kb/trails/java-ee.html

Dort befindet sich auch der Link zum offiziellen Java EE 5 Tutorial von Sun. Das Tutorial ist nicht schlecht, ich habs mir allerdings mittlerweile in Buchform gegönnt.

Gruß,
Marcel


----------

